# Water circulation for emersed Crypts?



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I recently obtained some griffithii and nurii, which I am trying to grow emersed. I also have a small patch of tonkinensis which is in steady decline --it is the only cryptocoryne I currently grow that is not doing well.

Since many Cryptocorynes grow in flowing water, I thought that circulation might be beneficial for these more sensitive species so I cut out a pot out of my propagation tray and inserted a small rio pump.

Has anyone tried using some sort of circulation with their Cryptocorynes before? Was there any benefit to doing this? 

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll be trying out an ebb flow or a deep flow hydro setup. I'll let you know for sure, but I predict significant improvements.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine are doing just fine in stagnant water. No doubt some gentle flow would help them get nutrients to their roots, but in my setup of with no heater, no flow works ok.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Phill, when a pic of your nurii, griffithii and other cripts?

I have heavy problem with sensitive cripts (like nurii, etc) beacause of enougth ligth, i cover my set up with a 80% shadow mesh, and now it grows so well. Of course i don´t have any device to get flowing.

Greetings from Spain


----------

